# retractable gear = ανασυρόμενο σύστημα προσγείωσης



## nickel (Mar 30, 2009)

retractable gear ή retractable landing gear

ανασυρόμενο σύστημα προσγείωσης


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2009)

*landing gear = σύστημα προσγείωσης*

Να προσθέσω πάλι αυτόν τον καθιερωμένο όρο που νομίζω πως είναι γνωστός σε όλους, αλλά μάλλον άγνωστος στους δημοσιογράφους των ΝΕΩΝ που αποφάσισαν να το αποδώσουν "ειδικός εξοπλισμός προσγείωσης", και φυσικά και αυτούς της κρατικής τηλεόρασης, όπου το άκουσα επανειλημμένα στις ειδήσεις χθες. 

Λαχτάρησαν οι 77 επιβαίνοντες του αεροσκάφος τύπου Fokker 100, που εκτελούσε την πτήση Βερολίνο-Στουτγκάρδη, μεταξύ αυτών και ο Φραντς Μίντεφερινγκ, ηγέτης των Σοσιαλδημοκρατών της Γερμανίας, που συμμετέχουν στον κυβερνητικό συνασπισμό. Το αεροσκάφος δεν κατάφερε να κατεβεί ομαλά, λόγω προβλημάτων στον ειδικό εξοπλισμό προσγείωσης.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 16, 2009)

Θα πρέπει να αντιληφθείτε κάποια στιγμή ότι οι ειδήσεις, τα μαγκαζίνο και όλα τα σχετικά, καθώς και κάθε επικοινωνία που λαμβάνει χώρα, γίνεται υπό συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες και απευθύνεται σε συγκεκριμένο κοινό. Ούτε τα ΝΕΑ, αλλά ούτε και η κρατική τηλεόραση ενδιαφέρονται να μπουν σε technicalities για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι το κοινό δεν ενδιαφέρεται και δεν μπορεί να το αφομοιώσει. Εκτός κι αν πρόκειται για κάτι σχετικά απλό και εύπεπτο ή κάτι που θα εντυπωσιάσει και που μπορεί να "πιάσει" εύκολα. Αυτό που μετράει είναι τι ακούγεται καλύτερα. Και ο ειδικός εξοπλισμός προσγείωσης στα αυτιά της ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΝΕΩΝ κλπ προφανώς ακούγεται καλύτερα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2009)

Δεν το φαντάστηκα αυτό. Δηλαδή, αν ρωτήσουμε τον δημοσιογράφο γιατί δεν χρησιμοποίησε την καθιερωμένη έκφραση, δεν θα απαντήσει "επειδή δεν τη θυμήθηκα εκείνη τη στιγμή, κάτω από την πίεση του χρόνου", αλλά "προτίμησα αυτή την έκφραση επειδή είναι πιο εντυπωσιακή, εύπεπτη και απλή".

Τέλος πάντων, εγώ υπενθύμισα την καθιερωμένη απόδοση του όρου, για μεταφραστικούς σκοπούς, μια και το φόρουμ απευθύνεται κυρίως σε μεταφραστές. Δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει αν το λάθος κρύβει και "φιλοσοφία" ή είναι απλή παραδρομή. Γι' αυτό εξάλλου δεν το έβαλα στα λάθη ή στις γκάφες.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 16, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν το φαντάστηκα αυτό. Δηλαδή, αν ρωτήσουμε τον δημοσιογράφο γιατί δεν χρησιμοποίησε την καθιερωμένη έκφραση, δεν θα απαντήσει "επειδή δεν τη θυμήθηκα εκείνη τη στιγμή, κάτω από την πίεση του χρόνου", αλλά "προτίμησα αυτή την έκφραση επειδή είναι πιο εντυπωσιακή, εύπεπτη και απλή".



Ναι όντως, τέτοιοι όροι προκαλούν αμνησία... Πάντως μού κάνει εντύπωση που το συζητάς, γιατί και στους υπότιτλους η φιλοσοφία δεν είναι πολύ διαφορετική. Και ναι μεν το φόρουμ απευθύνεται σε μεταφραστές, αλλά καμία μετάφραση δεν γίνεται σωστά, αν δεν ληφθούν υπόψη όλοι οι υπόλοιποι παράγοντες. Όπως και να έχει, οι μάστορες του λόγου αυτά τα πράγματα πρέπει να τα λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους, τόσο στη δική τους δουλειά, όσο και όταν κρίνουν τη δουλειά των άλλων.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε, επειδή δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω:
1. Η σύναψη "σύστημα προσγείωσης" είναι όρος σπάνιος, μη διαυγής και δυσνόητος;
2. Η σύναψη "ειδικός εξοπλισμός προσγείωσης" υπερτερτεί σε κάτι από το "σύστημα προσγείωσης", όταν το κοινό είναι laymen;
3. Όταν κάποιος γνωρίζει μόνο την αντιστοίχιση _gear = ειδικός εξοπλισμός_, είναι κακός στη μετάφραση — και δεν είναι ότι και καλά έχει "άποψη" στις επιλογές του.

[Βέβαια, τις προάλλες σε ντοκιμαντέρ άκουγα _canopy_, έβλεπα καλύπτρα, και διάβαζα στον υπότιτλο «άτρακτος»! Όταν επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές κάνουν τέτοια λάθη, τι να περιμένεις μετά από τους δημοσιογράφους;]

Και ομολογώ πως χαίρομαι για το τελευταίο («οι μάστορες του λόγου αυτά τα πράγματα πρέπει να τα λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους, τόσο στη δική τους δουλειά, όσο και όταν κρίνουν τη δουλειά των άλλων») που λες, διότι μου επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που φανταζόμουν κι εγώ: Ότι κι εσύ όταν κρίνεις τρίτους, λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου στη δουλειά σου αυτά που καταδικάζεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αμβρόσιε, επειδή δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω:



Ο δημοσιογραφικός λόγος ακολουθεί άλλη λογική (όπως και ο διαφημιστικός, ο πολιτικός κοκ). Για το δελτίο των 8 ή για μια διαφήμιση, η κλασική μεταφραστική προσέγγιση θα ήταν το λάθος. Άρα, ανάλογα με τις περιστάσεις, τις συνθήκες επικοινωνίας και το ζητούμενο, προσαρμόζουμε το κείμενό μας. Βέβαια, για αρκετούς αυτό ξεφεύγει από το αντικείμενο της μετάφρασης, έτσι όπως αυτοί το φαντάζονται στο μυαλό τους. Χρειάζεται ευρύτητα πνεύματος, μάθηση, γνώση των διαφορετικών τύπων κειμένων και του σκοπού που επιτελούν στην επικοινωνία για να το αντιληφθείς. Και εκεί έγκεινται συνήθως οι οποιεσδήποτε δυσκολίες κατανόησης. Δηλαδή, δεν αρκεί να μεταφράζεις τις λέξεις. 


Zazula said:


> Και ομολογώ πως χαίρομαι για το τελευταίο («οι μάστορες του λόγου αυτά τα πράγματα πρέπει να τα λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους, τόσο στη δική τους δουλειά, όσο και όταν κρίνουν τη δουλειά των άλλων») που λες, διότι μου επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που φανταζόμουν κι εγώ: Ότι κι εσύ όταν κρίνεις τρίτους, λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου στη δουλειά σου αυτά που καταδικάζεις.



Σ' ευχαριστώ για το ανιδιοτελές ενδιαφέρον που δείχνεις για τη δουλειά μου και την τόσο καίρια και αρμόδια επέμβασή σου. Αλλά εγώ δεν κρίνω. Μάλλον κάποιον ή κάτι άλλο έχεις κατά νου. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Αλλά εγώ δεν κρίνω.





Ambrose said:


> Βέβαια, για αρκετούς αυτό ξεφεύγει από το αντικείμενο της μετάφρασης, έτσι όπως αυτοί το φαντάζονται στο μυαλό τους. Χρειάζεται ευρύτητα πνεύματος, μάθηση, γνώση των διαφορετικών τύπων κειμένων και του σκοπού που επιτελούν στην επικοινωνία για να το αντιληφθείς.


..........


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 16, 2009)

:)

Μάλλον εξακολουθείς να μην καταλαβαίνεις. Άλλο κρίση για τη δουλειά του άλλου (με τις αρνητικές παραδηλώσεις που αυτό έχει) και άλλο διαπίστωση (add: ή αναφορά των συνθηκών και του σκοπού της επικοινωνίας) . Το ένα είναι υποκειμενικό, το άλλο αντικειμενικό. Ή μήπως διαφωνείς με την παραπάνω δήλωση;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2009)

Με τη δήλωση δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου. Αποτελεί, για την ακρίβεια, και τη δική μου ακλόνητη θέση. Εκείνο το οποίο συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω είναι το πώς η σύναψη "ειδικός εξοπλισμός προσγείωσης" υπερτερτεί σε κάτι από το "σύστημα προσγείωσης" στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Το δικαίωμα της κριτικής των ειδικών από μη ειδικούς διατηρείται και είναι αναφαίρετο, και δικαιούμαι (ακόμα, νομίζω) να σχολιάζω ταινίες χωρίς να είμαι Ραφαηλίδης. Μπορούμε, και χωρίς να είμαστε μεταφραστές ή ειδικοί αεροσκαφών, να πούμε «αμάν ρε παιδιά, "σύστημα προσγείωσης" το λένε και στα κόμικς ακόμα!» χωρίς να χρειάζεται να σκεφτούμε ότι η τηλεόραση έχει ειδικό κώδικα, γλωσσάρια, συνθήκες. Κι αν η πίεση τούς κάνει να ξεχνούν κάποια πράγματα, πεταγόμαστε και τους τα θυμίζουμε. Ας μην επιτρέψουμε στο «ειδικές συνθήκες» να τσαλακώσει κάθε έννοια του σωστού και του ωραίου. Τι στο καλό, θα θεσπίσουμε και κατηγορία μεταφραστών με ειδικές ανάγκες στο τέλος.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 16, 2009)

@Ζάζουλα: με αυτόν εδώ τον τρόπο.

@Nickel: συγγνώμη, αλλά διαφωνώ κατηγορηματικά. Κάθε κείμενο έχει το δικό του κώδικα και η μετάφραση αυτόν (πρέπει να) ακολουθεί.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2009)

Δηλαδή ο διαφορετικός κώδικας της τηλεόρασης είναι ότι τους επιτρέπεται να λένε βλακείες, άρα καλά το είπαν αυτό που είπαν; Προσωπικά και αφού στο συγκεκριμένο τομέα είμαι layman, με το _εξοπλισμός προσγείωσης_, θα περίμενα να δω τον πιλότο και το πλήρωμα να βγάζει τίποτα εργαλεία για να προσγειωθεί το αεροπλάνο. Για μένα, η συγκεκριμένη απόδοση είναι λάθος δηλαδή. 

Άσε που, κτγμ, *ακριβώς επειδή* κάτι βγαίνει στα ΜΜΕ, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να είναι διπλοτσεκαρισμένο και σωστό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> @Nickel: συγγνώμη, αλλά διαφωνώ κατηγορηματικά. Κάθε κείμενο έχει το δικό του κώδικα και η μετάφραση αυτόν (πρέπει να) ακολουθεί.


Είπα εγώ ότι δεν έχουμε διαφορετικούς κώδικες; Θα υπήρχε κανείς εδώ μέσα που θα μπορούσε να ισχυριστεί κάτι τέτοιο; Αλλά υπάρχει ο κώδικας του ειδικού κειμένου για ειδικούς, υπάρχει ο κώδικας του κειμένου για θεατές της τηλεόρασης και υπάρχει και ο κώδικας του κακού μεταφραστή που πιάνει ένα απλό κείμενο και το γεμίζει λάθη. Διαφωνούμε; Δεν διαφωνούμε. Ε, εδώ λέμε ότι ο «εξοπλισμός» ανήκει στην τελευταία κατηγορία (κακή μετάφραση), όχι στη δεύτερη (προσαρμοσμένη για χαζούς τηλεθεατές που δεν μπορούν να αντιληφθούν τι θα πει «σύστημα προσγείωσης»). Σε αυτή την εκτίμηση δεν πειράζει αν διαφωνούμε.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ε, εδώ λέμε ότι ο «εξοπλισμός» ανήκει στην τελευταία κατηγορία (κακή μετάφραση), όχι στη δεύτερη (προσαρμοσμένη για χαζούς τηλεθεατές που δεν μπορούν να αντιληφθούν τι θα πει «σύστημα προσγείωσης»). Σε αυτή την εκτίμηση δεν πειράζει αν διαφωνούμε.



Όχι, ανήκει σε αυτήν εδώ την κατηγορία. Τόσο δύσκολο είναι πια να το πει σύστημα προσγείωσης ή να ανοίξει το λεξικό του in.gr που το γράφει ξεκάθαρα "σύστημα προσγείωσης";


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 16, 2009)

Με όλο το θάρρος, εγώ όταν ακούω ή διαβάζω για "ειδικό μηχανισμό/ εξοπλισμό/ σύστημα προσγείωσης", χωρίς να έχω γνώση του πρωτότυπου κειμένου, καταλαβαίνω ότι το αεροσκάφος διαθέτει ειδικό σύστημα, όχι τον στάνταρ εξοπλισμό, :)κάτι σπέσιαλ, βρε παιδί μου, κι όχι αυτό που έχει κάθε μπανάλ αεροπλάνο...

Άρα, η λύση που προσθέτει το "ειδικό" μειονεκτεί και για τον λόγο ότι παραπλανά και οδηγεί σε παρανόηση.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 16, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> κάτι σπέσιαλ, βρε παιδί μου, κι όχι αυτό που έχει κάθε μπανάλ αεροπλάνο...



Ακριβώς. Αυτό είναι όλο το νόημα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ακριβώς. Αυτό είναι όλο το νόημα.




Αμβρόσιε, πόσα θες να μας τρελάνεις; :) Ιδού το εν λόγω σύστημα (http://www.smartcockpit.com/data/pdfs/plane/fokker/FOKKER100/systems/Landing_Gear.pdf), άντε να δούμε πού κολλάει ο "ειδικός εξοπλισμός". Είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ, λέμε!


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 16, 2009)

Τέλος πάντων, νομίζω ότι δεν καταλαβαινόμαστε. Εγώ δεν είπα ποτέ ότι είναι σωστό νοηματικά. Αν αυτό σας έδωσα να καταλάβετε, mea culpa. 

Είπα ότι η χρήση αυτού του "λάθους" πολύ συχνά γίνεται επίτηδες για να τραβήξει την προσοχή ή για να εντυπωσιάσει. Να ενισχύσει την συμμετοχή του δέκτη. Αυτό λέω από την αρχή και με τα παραδείγματα πολιτικού λόγου (ασυναρτησίας) που έδωσα και με το παράδειγμα του snow event. Η επιλογή του λόγου και της λέξης δεν γίνεται με βάση το νοηματικά σωστό, αλλά με άλλες παραμέτρους, π.χ. την διαφοροποίηση του προϊόντος (που είναι ο λόγος), τον εντυπωσιασμό, την κάποια αίγλη επιστημονικότητας ή απλά μια misplaced έμφαση (*ειδικός *εξοπλισμός, όχι ό,τι κι ό,τι->άρα η είδηση είναι σημαντική).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά νομίζω ότι προσπαθούμε να συγχωνεύσουμε χωρίς λόγο «διαφορετικές γεωμετρίες». Ο Αμβρόσιος, εφόσον καταλαβαίνω σωστά, λέει ότι στο συγκεκριμένο «δήθεν» περιβάλλον των ΜΜΕ καλλιεργείται και μια αντίληψη «δήθεν» απόδοσης των «τετριμμένων όρων» που ενδεχομένως φτάνει και στα όρια του ωχαδερφισμού (όχι να μην κάνεις έρευνα αλλά να μην ανοίγεις καν το λεξικό). Ως τώρα, οι υπόλοιποι πιστεύουμε ότι αυτό είναι αξιωματικά λάθος, αν και (εγώ τουλάχιστον πιστεύω ότι) μπορεί να εξηγηθεί ακόμη και αν δεν οφείλεται σε άποψη (η «άλλη γεωμετρία») αλλά σε πίεση χρόνου ή συνθηκών ή άλλη «συγγνωστή αμέλεια».
Ο μυθικός Χότζας θα ήταν πανευτυχής να πει σε όλους μας «κι εσύ δίκιο έχεις».

Edit: ...όπως ακριβώς τα εξήγησε ο Αμβρόσιος μερικά λεπτά πιο πριν... :)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 16, 2009)

Ουφ, επιτέλους κάποιος με καταλαβαίνει... :)


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 6, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Να προσθέσω πάλι αυτόν τον καθιερωμένο όρο που νομίζω πως είναι γνωστός σε όλους, αλλά μάλλον άγνωστος στους δημοσιογράφους των ΝΕΩΝ που αποφάσισαν να το αποδώσουν "ειδικός εξοπλισμός προσγείωσης", και φυσικά και αυτούς της κρατικής τηλεόρασης, όπου το άκουσα επανειλημμένα στις ειδήσεις χθες.
> 
> Λαχτάρησαν οι 77 επιβαίνοντες του αεροσκάφος τύπου Fokker 100, που εκτελούσε την πτήση Βερολίνο-Στουτγκάρδη, μεταξύ αυτών και ο Φραντς Μίντεφερινγκ, ηγέτης των Σοσιαλδημοκρατών της Γερμανίας, που συμμετέχουν στον κυβερνητικό συνασπισμό. Το αεροσκάφος δεν κατάφερε να κατεβεί ομαλά, λόγω προβλημάτων στον ειδικό εξοπλισμό προσγείωσης.



Πώς είναι όμως το πρωτότυπο; Δηλαδή γιατί θεωρείται αυτονόητο ότι ήταν "landing gear"; Δες και παρακάτω:



Zazula said:


> Αμβρόσιε, πόσα θες να μας τρελάνεις; :) Ιδού το εν λόγω σύστημα (http://www.smartcockpit.com/data/pdfs/plane/fokker/FOKKER100/systems/Landing_Gear.pdf), άντε να δούμε πού κολλάει ο "ειδικός εξοπλισμός". Είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ, λέμε!



Και αν η βλάβη ήταν στο διαγνωστικό σύστημα του συστήματος προσγείωσης, το οποίο βρίσκεται στο πιλοτήριο; Αυτό δεν θα μπορούσε να ήταν "ειδικός εξοπλισμός προσγείωσης" και τότε η μετάφραση των Νέων δεν θα ήταν επιτυχής και όλη η κριτική που της ασκήθηκε όχι λάθος, αλλά τουλάχιστον πρόωρη/άδικη; 

Η βλάβη όμως ήταν τελικά όντως *στα ίδιο το σύστημα προσγείωσης* (εδώ στα *γερμανικά*), αλλά είναι συνήθως παρακινδυνευμένο να χαρακτηρίσεις κάτι στην γλώσσα είτε λάθος είτε σωστό. 

Φιλικά :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 6, 2010)

Δυο λόγια στα βιαστικά:
α) Συνήθως τα Νέα και οι λοιπές εφημερίδες, δημοσιεύοντας τέτοιες ειδήσεις, μεταφράζουν από ξένες εφημερίδες. Επομένως, δυο κλικ υπόθεση και βρίσκεις το σωστό. Άρα δε νομίζω ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός «λάθος» ήταν πρόωρος, ούτε άδικος. Άσε που το λάθος οφείλεται στην αντιστοιχία gear = εξοπλισμός, όπως λέει ο Ζάζουλας στο #6, επομένως είναι συνήθως εύκολο για έναν έμπειρο μεταφραστή να μυριστεί το πρωτότυπο και να καταλάβει ότι όντως η είδηση αφορούσε landing gear. 
β) Το διαγνωστικό σύστημα του συστήματος προσγείωσης είναι καλύτερο να αποδοθεί _ειδικός εξοπλισμός προσγείωσης_ και όχι _διαγνωστικό σύστημα_ και αν ναι, για ποιο λόγο;


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 6, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Δυο λόγια στα βιαστικά:
> α) Συνήθως τα Νέα και οι λοιπές εφημερίδες, δημοσιεύοντας τέτοιες ειδήσεις, μεταφράζουν από ξένες εφημερίδες. Επομένως, δυο κλικ υπόθεση και βρίσκεις το σωστό. Άρα δε νομίζω ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός «λάθος» ήταν πρόωρος, ούτε άδικος. Άσε που το λάθος οφείλεται στην αντιστοιχία gear = εξοπλισμός, όπως λέει ο Ζάζουλας στο #6, επομένως είναι συνήθως εύκολο για έναν έμπειρο μεταφραστή να μυριστεί το πρωτότυπο και να καταλάβει ότι όντως η είδηση αφορούσε landing gear.



Τα Νέα και τα κάθε Νέα όμως δεν απευθύνονται σε μεταφραστές αλλά σε πολύ ευρύτερο κοινό! Ποιοι και πόσοι θα κάτσουν λοιπόν να κάνουν τα δυο (μακάρι να ήταν μόνο τόσα) κλικ παραπάνω; Εξάλλου όπως είπες, ακόμα κι ο έμπειρος μεταφραστής θα _μυριστεί_ το πρωτότυπο, δεν θα το _ξέρει_ όμως σίγουρα. Δεν είναι άδικο λοιπόν να κρίνει με βάση μια βάσιμη μεν, εικασία δε; _Ειδικά_ ένας έμπειρος μεταφραστής; 



> β) Το διαγνωστικό σύστημα του συστήματος προσγείωσης είναι καλύτερο να αποδοθεί _ειδικός εξοπλισμός προσγείωσης_ και όχι _διαγνωστικό σύστημα_ και αν ναι, για ποιο λόγο;


Υποθετικά το είπα απλώς για να δείξω ότι κάποια πράγματα δεν είναι δεδομένα ούτε αυτονότητα. Ωστόσο, η απάντηση στην ερώτησή σου είναι για τον ίδιο λόγο που ο μεταφραστής θα επέλεγε _ειδικός εξοπλισμός προσγείωσης_ αντί για _σύστημα __προσγείωσης: _Γιατί δεν θα ήξερε τι ήταν.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 6, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Τα Νέα και τα κάθε Νέα όμως δεν απευθύνονται σε μεταφραστές αλλά σε πολύ ευρύτερο κοινό! Ποιοι και πόσοι θα κάτσουν λοιπόν να κάνουν τα δυο (μακάρι να ήταν μόνο τόσα) κλικ παραπάνω; Εξάλλου όπως είπες, ακόμα ο έμπειρος μεταφραστής θα _μυριστεί_ το πρωτότυπο, δεν θα το ξέρει όμως σίγουρα. Δεν είναι άδικο λοιπόν να κρίνει με βάση μια βάσιμη μεν, εικασία δε; _Ειδικά_ ένας έμπειρος μεταφραστής;


Δηλαδή επειδή πολλοί θα το δουν, λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν, εμείς να μην το σχολιάσουμε γιατί είμαστε άδικοι με το δημοσιογράφο που κάνει τη μετάφραση στο πόδι; Και ο έμπειρος μεταφραστής κάνει τα δύο κλικ που λέγαμε και βεβαιώνεται, όπως είμαι σίγουρη ότι έκανε η Αλεξάνδρα προτού δημοσιεύσει εδώ το λάθος, άρα πού ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 6, 2010)

Ο δημοσιογράφος δεν κάνει καμία δουλειά στο πόδι. Για την ακρίβεια, κάνει αυτό ακριβώς που απαιτεί η δουλειά του να κάνει.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 6, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή επειδή πολλοί θα το δουν, λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν, εμείς να μην το σχολιάσουμε γιατί είμαστε άδικοι με το δημοσιογράφο που κάνει τη μετάφραση στο πόδι; Και ο έμπειρος μεταφραστής κάνει τα δύο κλικ που λέγαμε και βεβαιώνεται, όπως είμαι σίγουρη ότι έκανε η Αλεξάνδρα προτού δημοσιεύσει εδώ το λάθος, άρα πού ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα;



Όχι, βεβαίως και να το σχολιάσουμε, αλλά με επίγνωση ότι ίσως είμαστε άδικοι!  Εγώ όταν το πρωτοείδα, η αυθόρμητη σκέψη μου δεν ήταν ότι το πρωτότυπο έλεγε retractable gear, αλλά πού ακριβώς άραγε να εντοπιζόταν το πρόβλημα με αυτό... Τα ατυχήματα αεροσκαφών είναι υπερβολικά μεγαλύτερο κεφάλαιο από ό,τι φαίνεται.



Ambrose said:


> Ο δημοσιογράφος δεν κάνει καμία δουλειά στο πόδι. Για την ακρίβεια, κάνει αυτό ακριβώς που απαιτεί η δουλειά του να κάνει.



Αν μου επιτρέπεις, ειδικά σε ειδησεογραφικά portal, οι μεταφραστές (και ουχί οι δημοσιογράφοι) κάνουν τις περισσότερες δουλειές στο πόδι και αυτό επειδή υπάρχει πίεση χρόνου ένεκα της επικαιρότητας - μια είδηση λίγη ώρα μετά παύει να είναι είδηση! Επιπλέον, σκέψου για παράδειγμα μια απόφοιτο ιστορικού-αρχαιολογικού που όμως έχει ένα proficiency να κάθεται να μεταφράσει την παραπάνω ή άλλη αντίστοιχη είδηση την πρώτη της εβδομάδα στην δουλειά. Δεν είναι υποθετικό το παράδειγμα...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Εξάλλου όπως είπες, ακόμα κι ο έμπειρος μεταφραστής θα μυριστεί το πρωτότυπο, δεν θα το ξέρει όμως σίγουρα. Δεν είναι άδικο λοιπόν να κρίνει με βάση μια βάσιμη μεν, εικασία δε; Ειδικά ένας έμπειρος μεταφραστής;





LostVerse said:


> Και αν η βλάβη ήταν στο διαγνωστικό σύστημα του συστήματος προσγείωσης, το οποίο βρίσκεται στο πιλοτήριο; Αυτό δεν θα μπορούσε να ήταν "ειδικός εξοπλισμός προσγείωσης" και τότε η μετάφραση των Νέων δεν θα ήταν επιτυχής και όλη η κριτική που της ασκήθηκε όχι λάθος, αλλά τουλάχιστον πρόωρη/άδικη;
> Η βλάβη όμως ήταν τελικά όντως στα ίδιο το σύστημα προσγείωσης (εδώ στα γερμανικά), αλλά είναι συνήθως παρακινδυνευμένο να χαρακτηρίσεις κάτι στην γλώσσα είτε λάθος είτε σωστό.


Εκείνη την ημέρα η είδηση έπαιζε, εκτός από την κρατική τηλεόραση, και σε όλα τα άλλα κανάλια, που μιλούσαν για βλάβη στο σύστημα προσγείωσης, αλλά το επαλήθευσα και με μια έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο. Δεν επρόκειτο για εικασία. Έπρεπε μήπως να υποθέσω ότι ο δημοσιογράφος των Νέων είχε, αυτός μόνο, αποκλειστική πληροφορία για βλάβη στο "διαγνωστικό σύστημα του συστήματος προσγείωσης" στο πιλοτήριο, και μάλιστα αποφάσισε να το αποδώσει "ειδικό μηχανισμό προσγείωσης", αντί για "διαγνωστικό σύστημα";

Επειδή η Λεξιλογία είναι κυρίως γλωσσικό και μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, όταν επισημαίνουμε τέτοια λάθη σε μεταφράσεις, στην ουσία διδάσκουμε ορολογία στους λίγο πιο άπειρους συναδέλφους, ώστε να αποφύγουν το ίδιο λάθος. Πού είναι η αδικία σ' αυτό, ομολογουμένως δεν καταλαβαίνω. Και αφού στην επόμενη παράγραφο παραδέχεσαι ότι η κριτική ήταν εύστοχη, άρα ούτε άδικη ούτε πρόωρη, γιατί έπρεπε καλά και σώνει να καταχωρηθεί αυτό το σχόλιο; Τι νόημα έχει η δημοσίευση ενός επικριτικού σχολίου μαζί με την ανασκευή του; Για να καταλήξουμε ότι "είναι παρακινδυνευμένο να χαρακτηρίσεις στη γλώσσα κάτι είτε λάθος είτε σωστό";


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 6, 2010)

Ομολογώ ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω το μήνυμά σου...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Και αν η βλάβη ήταν στο διαγνωστικό σύστημα του συστήματος προσγείωσης, το οποίο βρίσκεται στο πιλοτήριο; Αυτό δεν θα μπορούσε να ήταν "ειδικός εξοπλισμός προσγείωσης";


Όχι.

ΥΓ Οι _ενδείκτες_ τού διαγνωστικού συστήματος είναι αυτό που βρίσκεται στο πιλοτήριο, όχι όλο το διαγνωστικό σύστημα.



LostVerse said:


> Ωστόσο, η απάντηση στην ερώτησή σου είναι για τον ίδιο λόγο που ο μεταφραστής θα επέλεγε _ειδικός εξοπλισμός προσγείωσης_ αντί για _σύστημα __προσγείωσης: _Γιατί δεν θα ήξερε τι ήταν.


Το να μην ξέρει ένας μεταφραστής τεχνικών και επιστημονικών κειμένων τι είναι αυτό που μεταφράζει, είναι η μητέρα όλων των μετέπειτα μεταφραστικών λαθών.



LostVerse said:


> Τα ατυχήματα αεροσκαφών είναι υπερβολικά μεγαλύτερο κεφάλαιο από ό,τι φαίνεται.


Ομολογώ ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω το μήνυμά σου...

Φιλικά. :)


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 8, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Όχι.
> 
> ΥΓ Οι _ενδείκτες_ τού διαγνωστικού συστήματος είναι αυτό που βρίσκεται στο πιλοτήριο, όχι όλο το διαγνωστικό σύστημα.



Δεν είναι, αλλά μπορείς να το πιστεύεις εφόσον επιθυμείς.



> Το να μην ξέρει ένας μεταφραστής τεχνικών και επιστημονικών κειμένων τι είναι αυτό που μεταφράζει, είναι η μητέρα όλων των μετέπειτα μεταφραστικών λαθών.



Αν μεν είναι ο χώρος του δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία, δηλαδή αν διάβαζα το παραπάνω π.χ. στην Πτήση, θα έστελνα email διαμαρτυρίας στον Καββαθά γιατί θα το θεωρούσα απαράδεκτο. Αν δε δεν είναι ο χώρος του, είναι αναμενόμενο να μην ξέρει τι μεταφράζει, εξίσου δε αναμενόμενο είναι να επιλέξει λύσεις που να είναι σίγουρος ότι τουλάχιστον θα τις κατανοήσουν όλοι έστω και αν δεν είναι απόλυτα ακριβείς. Αναμενόμενο όμως δεν είναι εκφράσεις όπως _"πόσα θες να μας τρελάνεις"_, ειδικά όταν ανήκεις στην δεύτερη κατηγορία. 



> Ομολογώ ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω το μήνυμά σου...
> 
> Φιλικά. :)



Έχεις δίκιο, δεν το ανέπτυξα καθόλου γιατί θα ήταν εκτός θέματος. Εκτός θέματος λοιπόν: Έχουν υπάρξει πολλές περιπτώσεις στην ιστορία της αεροπλοΐας όπου ατυχήματα που αποδόθηκαν σε φαινομενικά προφανείς αιτίες, τελικά αποδείχθηκε, ενίοτε και μετά από χρόνια, ότι οφείλονταν σε κάτι εντελώς άσχετο και αναπάντεχο. Ως εκ τούτου, όταν βλέπεις σε ένα μη-εξειδικευμένο έντυπο όπως τα Νέα εν προκειμένω, ότι το ατύχημα οφειλόταν σε βλάβη του συστήματος προσγείωσης, αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει χιλιάδες πράγματα, και πράγματα όχι υποχρεωτικά σχετικά με το ίδιο το σύστημα προσγείωσης.

Εννοείται φιλικά! :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2010)

Για τα πιο τεχνικά αρμόδιος είναι ο Ζάζουλας, ωστόσο για το παρακάτω 



LostVerse said:


> Αν δε δεν είναι ο χώρος του, είναι αναμενόμενο να μην ξέρει τι μεταφράζει, εξίσου δε αναμενόμενο είναι να επιλέξει λύσεις που να είναι σίγουρος ότι τουλάχιστον θα τις κατανοήσουν όλοι έστω και αν δεν είναι απόλυτα ακριβείς. Αναμενόμενο όμως δεν είναι εκφράσεις όπως _"πόσα θες να μας τρελάνεις"_, ειδικά όταν ανήκεις στην δεύτερη κατηγορία.


αν δεν είναι ο χώρος του, ο μεταφραστής έχει δύο επιλογές: ή διαβάζει και ενημερώνεται για τα συστήματα των αεροπλάνων, ρωτάει ειδικούς, μπαίνει σε μεταφραστικά φόρουμ, και γενικώς *φροντίζει να μάθει*, ή κάθεται στ' αβγά του (ή στ' αυγά του, αν προτιμάτε). Αν είναι κανείς άσχετος με ένα χώρο και δεν έχει σκοπό να γίνει σχετικός, δεν έχει καμία δουλειά να ρίχνει το επίπεδο και να γεμίζει τον τόπο με μεταφραστικά λάθη.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Δεν είναι, αλλά μπορείς να το πιστεύεις εφόσον επιθυμείς.


Οι αισθητήρες θέσης των σκελών είναι κι αυτοί στο πιλοτήριο; Διότι μέρος τού διαγνωστικού συστήματος είναι, και κομβικότατο μάλιστα.



LostVerse said:


> Αναμενόμενο όμως δεν είναι εκφράσεις όπως _"πόσα θες να μας τρελάνεις"_, ειδικά όταν ανήκεις στην δεύτερη κατηγορία.


Εννοείς ότι εγώ ανήκω στη δεύτερη κατηγορία; Ο Αμβρόσιος (προς τον οποίον απευθυνόταν το _«πόσα θες να μας τρελάνεις»_) γνωρίζει ότι ανήκω στην πρώτη κατηγορία (δηλ. η αεροναυπηγική είναι ο κατεξοχήν τομέας μου, αυτός που έχω σπουδάσει και εργαστεί —_in the field_— για πάνω από μιάμιση δεκαετία), οπότε αν μη τι άλλο δικαιούμαι να το λέω.

Για τον μεταφραστή που αναλαμβάνει μετάφραση εκτός του γνωστικού του πεδίου, έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μου να το λέω πως δεν πρέπει να την αναλαμβάνει. *Αλλά εδώ έχουμε κάνει την τρίχα τριχιά: Ο συγκεκριμένος όρος [landing gear = σύστημα προσγείωσης] είναι πλέον όρος τής γενικής γλώσσας, αποτελεί τη μοναδική δόκιμη απόδοση ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΕΡΟΝΑΥΠΗΓΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ. Αν το πει διαφορετικά, είναι και παραμένει λάθος — και δεν αποτελεί δικαιολογία το ότι δεν έχει αεροναυπηγικές γνώσεις ο μεταφραστής. Δεν το έψαξε, και συνεπακόλουθα δεν το είπε σωστά. Τέλος.* Όπως το να αποδώσει «διάλυση» το _dialysis _αντί για το ορθό _αιμοκάθαρση_ ΔΕΝ απαιτεί να έχει ο μεταφραστής ιατρικές γνώσεις. Αμφότεροι οι όροι ανήκουν πλέον στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ το να γράψεις οτιδήποτε άλλο πέρα από _αιμοκάθαρση_ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΣΩΖΕΙ το να λες ότι δεν είσαι γιατρός και το έγραψες όπως το έγραψες για να το καταλάβει ο πολύς ο κόσμος.



LostVerse said:


> Έχεις δίκιο, δεν το ανέπτυξα καθόλου γιατί θα ήταν εκτός θέματος. Εκτός θέματος λοιπόν: Έχουν υπάρξει πολλές περιπτώσεις στην ιστορία της αεροπλοΐας όπου ατυχήματα που αποδόθηκαν σε φαινομενικά προφανείς αιτίες, τελικά αποδείχθηκε, ενίοτε και μετά από χρόνια, ότι οφείλονταν σε κάτι εντελώς άσχετο και αναπάντεχο. Ως εκ τούτου, όταν βλέπεις σε ένα μη-εξειδικευμένο έντυπο όπως τα Νέα εν προκειμένω, ότι το ατύχημα οφειλόταν σε βλάβη του συστήματος προσγείωσης, αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει χιλιάδες πράγματα, και πράγματα όχι υποχρεωτικά σχετικά με το ίδιο το σύστημα προσγείωσης.


 Έλα παππού μ' να σου δείξω τ' αμπελοχώραφά σου. (Εννοείται φιλικά! :)) Έχω συμμετάσχει σε πάνω από είκοσι επιτροπές διερεύνησης μειζόνων, ελασσόνων και παρ' ολίγον ατυχημάτων στην Πολεμική Αεροπορία, κι έχω σχολιάσει δεκάδες φακέλους άλλων επιτροπών με την ιδιότητα του Τμηματάρχη Ποιοτικού Ελέγχου Πτέρυγας, QA System Manager και του Επιτελούς. Ο συντάκτης τού ελληνικού κειμένου στα Νέα έκανε ένα λάθος, και μάλιστα ένα λάθος το οποίο θα μπορούσε πανεύκολα να αποφύγει κι ας μην ήταν ειδήμων. Από βιασύνη ή τσαπατσουλιά λίγο ενδιαφέρει, το έκανε πάντως. Αλίμονο όμως αν δεχόμαστε ένα λάθος προσπαθώντας να βρούμε πίσω από αυτό πολλαπλά επίπεδα προβληματισμού και συμβολισμού και βαθύτερου νοήματος (όπως λ.χ. είναι το να λέμε πως σκόπιμα επέλεξε κάτι που να μην παραπέμπει ευθέως στο προφανές, προκειμένου να δηλώσει ότι η διερεύνηση που θα ακολουθήσει πιθανόν να καταλήξει σε ένα αίτιο που να μη σχετίζεται με το προφανές). Είναι σαν να προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε διάγνωση στη σκιά που άφησε μια τσίχλα σε ακτινογραφία ή, ακόμη καλύτερα, να επιχειρούμε να δώσουμε νόημα στο γιατί ο απρόσεκτος που κόλλησε την τσίχλα την κόλλησε στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο ή επέλεξε να είναι μιας συγκεκριμένης γεύσης και χρώματος η εν λόγω τσιχλίτσα.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 8, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Οι αισθητήρες θέσης των σκελών είναι κι αυτοί στο πιλοτήριο; Διότι μέρος τού διαγνωστικού συστήματος είναι, και κομβικότατο μάλιστα.



Όπως είπα, μπορείς να πιστεύεις ό,τι επιθυμείς. :)



> Για τον μεταφραστή που αναλαμβάνει μετάφραση εκτός του γνωστικού του πεδίου, έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μου να το λέω πως δεν πρέπει να την αναλαμβάνει.



Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που έγινε σπλιτ *στο σωστό θέμα.* Περισσότερα εκεί. :)



> Εννοείς ότι εγώ ανήκω στη δεύτερη κατηγορία; Ο Αμβρόσιος (προς τον οποίον απευθυνόταν το _«πόσα θες να μας τρελάνεις»_) γνωρίζει ότι ανήκω στην πρώτη κατηγορία (δηλ. η αεροναυπηγική είναι ο κατεξοχήν τομέας μου, αυτός που έχω σπουδάσει και εργαστεί —_in the field_— για πάνω από μιάμιση δεκαετία), οπότε αν μη τι άλλο δικαιούμαι να το λέω.





> Έλα παππού μ' να σου δείξω τ' αμπελοχώραφά σου. (Εννοείται φιλικά! :)) Έχω συμμετάσχει σε πάνω από είκοσι επιτροπές διερεύνησης μειζόνων, ελασσόνων και παρ' ολίγον ατυχημάτων στην Πολεμική Αεροπορία, κι έχω σχολιάσει δεκάδες φακέλους άλλων επιτροπών με την ιδιότητα του Τμηματάρχη Ποιοτικού Ελέγχου Πτέρυγας, QA System Manager και του Επιτελούς.



Ωραία, χαίρομαι αλλά και εκπλήσσομαι ταυτόχρονα. 



> Ο συντάκτης τού ελληνικού κειμένου στα Νέα έκανε ένα λάθος, και μάλιστα ένα λάθος το οποίο θα μπορούσε πανεύκολα να αποφύγει κι ας μην ήταν ειδήμων. Από βιασύνη ή τσαπατσουλιά λίγο ενδιαφέρει, το έκανε πάντως.



Δεν μπορείς να το προδικάσεις αυτό, το εικάζεις. Εγώ σου λέω ότι ίσως και να μην μπορούσε. Δες και παρακάτω, καθώς και στο λινκ παραπάνω. 

Και το γιατί το έκανε το λάθος κακώς (για μένα τουλάχιστον) δεν σε ενδιαφέρει, και η ανάλυση λαθών μέρος της γλωσσολογίας είναι και πολύ σημαντικό μάλιστα. 

Με την ευκαιρία, αμφιβάλλω τελικά κατά πόσο το άρθρο ήταν των Νέων. Τώρα νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ήταν από το ΑΠΕ και αναπαράχθηκε και από τα Νέα. Λεπτομέρεια φυσικά, μπορεί να μην σημαίνει τίποτα, μπορεί όμως και όχι...



> Αλίμονο όμως αν δεχόμαστε ένα λάθος προσπαθώντας να βρούμε πίσω από αυτό πολλαπλά επίπεδα προβληματισμού και συμβολισμού και βαθύτερου νοήματος (όπως λ.χ. είναι το να λέμε πως σκόπιμα επέλεξε κάτι που να μην παραπέμπει ευθέως στο προφανές, προκειμένου να δηλώσει ότι η διερεύνηση που θα ακολουθήσει πιθανόν να καταλήξει σε ένα αίτιο που να μη σχετίζεται με το προφανές).



Και πάλι: Εγώ δεν είπα αυτό. Αυτό που είπα, είναι το τι εισέπραξα εγώ όταν διάβασα την πρωτότυπη είναι η αλήθεια απόδοσή του. Αν έβλεπα "σύστημα προσγείωσης" θα σκεφτόμουν "σιγά το πράγμα, ένα ακόμα ατύχημα"... Και το είπα απλώς διότι μου έχει τύχει και εμένα να μην ξέρω την απόδοση μιας φράσης (να ξέρω τι είναι αλλά όχι πώς αποδίδεται), να μην ξέρει και κανείς συνάδελφος του ίδιου χώρου, οπότε να φτιάξω μια περίφραση να αποδίδεται τουλάχιστον το νόημα. Προφανώς κάποιος που θα ήξερε τι σήμαινε θα σκεφτόταν "α, τον κάγκουρα τι βλάκεια έγραψε" (αλλά θα καταλάβαινε το νόημα), ενώ κάποιος δεν θα ήξερε θα καταλάβαινε τουλάχιστον το νόημα. Τόσο κακό είναι;

Πάντα φιλικά! :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Όπως είπα, μπορείς να πιστεύεις ό,τι επιθυμείς. :)


Επειδή τέτοιοι εξυπνακισμοί κουράζουν όσους διαβάζουν αυτό το νήμα προσπαθώντας να αποκομίσουν κάτι χρήσιμο, δώσε στοιχεία για landing gear / strut position sensor που να βρίσκεται σε πιλοτήριο ή εναλλακτικά σχηματικό διάγραμμα τού Σ/Π που να μην περιλαμβάνει position sensor. Αν δεν βρεις, λάβε υπόψη σου ότι οι τζάμπα μαγκιές δεν θεωρούνται ένδειξη καλής ανατροφής στους κύκλους των μορφωμένων ανθρώπων, και συνεπακόλουθα προσκρούουν στις προδιαγραφές τής Λεξιλογίας για τη συμπεριφορά των μελών της.



LostVerse said:


> Ωραία, χαίρομαι αλλά και εκπλήσσομαι ταυτόχρονα.


Το αντιθετικό «αλλά και», σε συνδυασμό με τη σκυθρωπή φατσούλα, εικάζω πως έχει να κάνει με τη δυσαρέσκειά σου για το γεγονός ότι τόσες μέρες μιλάς για κάτι σε κάποιον που το γνωρίζει καλύτερα από σένα. Δεν πειράζει, έτσι μαθαίνουμε όλοι σε αυτήν τη ζωή — από κάποιους που ξέρουν καλύτερα. Αλλά μαθαίνουμε μόνον όταν έχουμε τη στοιχειώδη ευπρέπεια να μην συνεχίζουμε να επιμένουμε όταν τελικά αποδεικνύεται ότι κάναμε λάθος.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 11, 2010)

Όλα όσα έχω γράψει σε αυτό το θέμα, αλλά και γενικά, ήταν για να βοηθήσω, όσο, όπως και αν μπορώ. Αλλά…




Zazula said:


> εξυπνακισμοί κτλ κτλ κτλ




…εφόσον το πιστεύεις αυτό, παύει να έχει και νόημα -για μένα τουλάχιστον- ο διάλογος. 

[FONT=&quot]Καλή συνέχεια! :)[/FONT]


----------

